# Reserve Officer Interview



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

I am going for a reserve officer interview in a couple weeks. Just wondering if anyone had any tips or advice. First one for me so I don't really know much of what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Stay cool, calm and collective eventhough you are nervous as hell. They will let you sit in a room for a while before they interview you to see how you handle stress. Even if you think they are not watching you they are. They usually interview you with at least 3 to 6 people make sure your eye contact is on everyone at some point during the answering stage of a question but make sure you give your undivided attention the person who is asking the question during the asking stage. Be sure you listen to the question sometimes being nervous you tend to phase out. They will hit you with at least 10 to 15 question most pertaining to honesty, integrity, commitment to law enforcement, attitudes about race/discrimination and being a team player. Be graceful and dont get mad or argue with the interviewers. They may try to pressure you to change your answer, dont unless of course your know you answer was absolutely wrong. They will give you scenerio questions to answer remember answer objectively with again emphases on honesty, commitment to law enforcement and being a team player. 

Good Luck!!!! We LEOs have all been there!


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the advice and I'll definitely take all that into consideration. I know you can never be fully prepared but thats a huge help. Thanks again.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I would say...think about your answer prior to answering their questions. I wouldn't recommend changing your answer (my preference). It shows indecisiveness. Also, don't be afraid to ask the interviewers questions at the end. I usually asked what the step was, how I would be notified, what type of officer they were looking for, etc. It shows added interest; and that you aren't just looking to get the hell out of there (which you will feel like). 

Some interviews I have been on I really felt like I was on trial with a spotlight in my face. That is what they are looking for though; they are looking to see how you will act in uncomfortable situations and with added stress. 

Good luck on the interview.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

a bit of advice that was given me after an interview by a LT. was, even if you give a wrong answer ( to ticket or give a warning) if you stick to your answer and provide a good suitable reason to support your answer, you'll be alright. 
After going on 5+ interveiws I came to the conclusion that I'll just go in there and BE MYSELF. You feel more relaxed, and able to concentrate better. Don't be sloppy, don't talk "street", just be you.

Remember:if you don't get the job its not the end of the world, and not even always your fault, it could mean someone had a little bit more to offer them. Keep this in mind before hand and you'll be relaxed, and it'll remind you to Sell Yourself.
Good Luck :wink:


----------



## KCARPY911 (Nov 18, 2002)

Call me nosey but what town? Boylston?


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Nope not Boylston, I'm a PT Dispatcher there...the interview is for Webster PD.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Fubu

good luck on the interview. Best advice is just stick with your answer dont try and backtrack if you are not sure. alot of times a department has its mind made up what they are looking for even before the interview takes place you might be it you might not be. Just do your best and hope for the best


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Sounds good I'll keep all this in mind....it's definitely a huge help! Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.policeemployment.com/interview/

Here's a link about interveiws. They have some Hypothetical questions here also.


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Based on the webpage, has anyone been asked those same or similar questions? Its nice to be able to compare your answers to the answer that would be recommended. Thanks for the link.


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd like to know also if the questions are similar?


----------

